# Drawing of my Veiltail



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Here it is. Any critique is much appreciated.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Does anyone think it could a tattoo? For a woman? My brother thought so.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I love it! You did a great job


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks veggiegirl. I think YOUR artwork is amazing compared to mine.


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Nicely done! I think it could be a tattoo.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Did you find my old thread some where? thought it was long forgotten lol. I like yours just as much, both good artists just different styles


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

super cute! I would get something like that as a tattoo, only Skerries colored.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

@ veggiegirl
Actually saw it when you posted it. I mean who can forget it. The crowntails were awesome and the animals were amazing.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Aww thanks VanBoy, makes me want to get in and do some more drawing lol. Haven't picked up those pencils in about three years, just haven't had the time unfortunately. Would love to sell some more to support my betta hobby. I'll get there one day!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

I am taking requests but I only have time to do one right now and will only draw veiltails. Why veiltail? Because they're awesome!
So does anyone want me to draw their veiltail? I am so bored right now.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

you could do my veiltail *Indigo*


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks! I was about to die from boredom. I'll have it done by tomorrow.:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

VanBoy said:


> Thanks! I was about to die from boredom. I'll have it done by tomorrow.:-D



Yay! thank you!!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

May I ask where you purchased Indigo? He's so..... Purple!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

VanBoy said:


> May I ask where you purchased Indigo? He's so..... Purple!



he's from a UK pet shop called Pets at Home, my sister chose him for his lovely colors^_^


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Finished.
Indigo, you can have both or whichever one you like best.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Your pictures are awesome! Love your style.......please post more when they are done.... would love to see them


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

VanBoy said:


> Finished.
> Indigo, you can have both or whichever one you like best.


its fantastic it looks just like him Thank you!! you're very talented:-D i like the lower one best i'm going to use it as my avatar :-D


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Very nice art work VanBoy !


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

veggiegirl said:


> Your pictures are awesome! Love your style.......please post more when they are done.... would love to see them


Wow, thanks. I will definitely take more requests but not at the moment.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Indigo Betta said:


> its fantastic it looks just like him Thank you!! you're very talented:-D i like the lower one best i'm going to use it as my avatar :-D


Thank you. I personally like the second one, too. Using it as your avatar means a lot to me.


----------

